# First Track Day



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

I've got my first ever track day (evening) this Thursday at Brands and just wondering what to take if anything toll wise ?

I'm driving the car there so just a bag with a few spanners would be the most I could carry. 

Was going to take a cordless impact for wheelnuts but without a trolley jack there doesn't seem much point.

What do most people take ?


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

Check all fluids.use accusump.check wheel after each cool down.set tyre pressures correctly.allow everything to warm up correctly before pushing on.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

But most of all feel the car.that car gives fantastic feedback to the driver.use it wisely and you will have fun.do not chase anyone they may have driven brands dozens of times.you havent.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Take spare oil, coolant/water, brake fluid if you have it.
Take your jack and basic tools, because you never know.

Other than that, if it's your first track day, you shouldn't be pressing the car enough to need anything else. Pay attention at the briefing and just enjoy it.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for that guys, great advice there, not sure on pressures with the p zero corsas as have heard so many differing reports. Am going with 30 cold and work from there. As for tools, have no support car so trolley Jack out the question but I have total faith in the car. 
Bernie, I'm assuming you usually get someone to tuck the drivers window under the seal before the off ?


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

You can lower if slightly shut door and then get it to locate.takes practice lol.or just ask someone yes


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah enjoy

If you've done track days before it's just the same in a skyline. Just keep an eye on temps and think of temps in brakes/tyres/transmission.

Take a camera too


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol and on topic - nothing.

You can borrow everything you mention if necessary


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Paddock hill can bite you hard. It's off camber brake in a straight line heading towards the outside of the track and then begin your turn in once the braking phase is completed. All the rest is easy enough.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Do you need to tape up lights ?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Clarkep said:


> Do you need to tape up lights ?


Nah, some people do but I've never done it.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You have plastic ones so you will be fine.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

I take a trolley jack everywhere with me! It's something I wouldn't leave home without.. 

Younes has seen my boot LOL!


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

jonnypolish said:


> I take a trolley jack everywhere with me! It's something I wouldn't leave home without..
> 
> Younes has seen my boot LOL!



If I could I would, but don't think the boot floor would last long lol


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

jonnypolish said:


> I take a trolley jack everywhere with me! It's something I wouldn't leave home without..
> 
> Younes has seen my boot LOL!


Lol I have but the boot of my BMW is a mini workshop lol the misses bangs on about getting it emptied for her shopping :chuckle:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

How did your static noise test go?


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> How did your static noise test go?


Well I was there this evening but not in the Skyline. My mate dropped out and so as not to go as lonely larry my old dad came with me, but at 74 the Skyline would've been too much for him and I promised him a ride so I took my little Clio 172.

Shame I didn't get to take the R33 out, but kinda glad I didn't take it at the same time, as for a first track day ever, it was a real eye opener. It was a general session but there was some very quick stuff there, and LOADS of caterhams and Westfields buzzing past at crazy speeds, as well as a couple of quick M3's and a grey Impreza that was quick.

Still had a great time all in all, but the road tyres on the clio got so hot and bubbled like crazy after 10 mins, which made things pretty greasy and didn't inspire confidence. The engine however, that's now on 140k was spot on bless it, bouncing off the limiter, never missed a beat.

Wasn't overly impressed with the organisation of the evening, as it seemed very much geared to those who know the track day etiquette, but got through without incident, no black flagging, but spent a large part of my time with the right indicator on lol

Got a sign shown to me that said ''STEADY !!!'' on the pit straight.

I made the novice mistake of not booking tuition and thinking I could just feel my way into things, but without hitting the right lines consistently you're just not in the game and with the fast traffic I couldn't attempt to hit them anyway as I would've just held folk up.

Next one will be in the R33 but with tuition without a doubt 

To answer the original question, after I tried getting on track without noise testing (nobody said when or where to go) the marshal let me do my sighting laps and then get tested which being in the clio was well under lol


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Clarkep said:


> Well I was there this evening but not in the Skyline. My mate dropped out and so as not to go as lonely larry my old dad came with me, but at 74 the Skyline would've been too much for him and I promised him a ride so I took my little Clio 172.
> 
> Shame I didn't get to take the R33 out, but kinda glad I didn't take it at the same time, as for a first track day ever, it was a real eye opener. It was a general session but there was some very quick stuff there, and LOADS of caterhams and Westfields buzzing past at crazy speeds, as well as a couple of quick M3's and a grey Impreza that was quick.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, at least you braved it and got on track! Could imagine it being a bit of a daunting experience at first. But I'm sure it would be more fun in the R33  
What type of session was it, was it an open pit lane? Looking at doing my first trackday soon so any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Cheers Benny,

Yes open pit lane so was nice as after 15-20mins I was well and truly sweaty, fed up getting out of others way and the tyres and brakes needed the rest. Was lots of space in the pit lane with a good few empty garages so me and the old fella just watched the action and had that father and son time etc.
My advice to another first timer would be book tuition or take a capable experienced partner with you, don't hold faster folk up with pride issues etc, one guy thanked me in the pits for continually moving over for him on the pit straight so it doesn't go unnoticed. Apart from that, just prep your car, turn up and enjoy it. If it's Brands you're planning it is a nice starter track but paddock hill took my breath away at first the sheer drop and feeling when you hit the bottom of the dip etc and come up the other side, and clearway double apex, couldn't get it or indeed graham hill bend today.... but that's all part of the fun !!! lol


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah well done for going and sounds like you were doing well to keep out of their way.. a 'general' track eve is always pretty hectic and usually overbooked. 

If you want to save your tyres from bubbling then next time try to feel what the tyres are doing - you'll feel the grip going and them starting to squeal more.. .. that's when you'll go slower and that's when they start to wear out.



- standard brakes after 10 mins can fade and same with your tyres. Even if you think you're not going that quick.

I didn't realise it was your first day - welcome to track days 

If you ever get the chance to come to North Weald you should - it the safest place to lose control and therefore the quickest way to learn car control - I learnt there and found it hugely useful... it's very cheap too... We had 4 GTR's there a couple of weeks ago and it was a great day


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

15-20 mins is way longer than I'd ever stay on track for... just fyi 

Was it a standard clio?


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Cheers git-r (Sam from memory) ?

It did seem a weird mix on this general day, one old guy in a D type jag, XK Jag, MR2, wide mix and lots of different paces, I just did my thing and let people by. 

Agreed on the tyres, as mad as it sounds I could feel them struggling and getting greasy but at the same time didn't want to come in and wait another 20 mins so just cracked on.

Yep, bog standard 172, was certain the old brake fluid would boil before anything but I had a solid pedal the whole evening and was amazed how well the brakes held up, was purely the tyres. They are Conti Contact 3's so no linglongs but even so no track tyres.

Just seen there's an opentrack day this Tues eve with tuition in the price so might just have to get that booked !


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Tyres after first 10 mins or so



After third session, thought I'd call it a day


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Dude, that's just rubber you have picked up off the track.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

yup, that's absolutely fine - they look good - not worn the edges off, not understeering, good effort


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Anybody any experience with ''Opentrack'' days ? they say they include tuition but doesn't really say for how long or if indeed guaranteed etc ?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I would say, the top pic, tyre is over-inflated a bit.

Just something to keep an eye on.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes you will get it - just ask the guy that does the briefing and he'll book you a spot. You can quite often get a lot more than one slot if they're not busy, don't be afraid to ask as sometimes the instructors and just standing about and will be happy to help you out. They'll also drive your car if you want.

Also don't forget the free confectionary and drinks ... be sure to check their sight for piccies too

- sorry forgot is was a sessioned day... 20 mins sessions are killers.. Lydden is like this too.. Opentrack usually open pit so you'll go out when you want.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Clarkep said:


> Cheers Benny,
> 
> Yes open pit lane so was nice as after 15-20mins I was well and truly sweaty, fed up getting out of others way and the tyres and brakes needed the rest. Was lots of space in the pit lane with a good few empty garages so me and the old fella just watched the action and had that father and son time etc.
> My advice to another first timer would be book tuition or take a capable experienced partner with you, don't hold faster folk up with pride issues etc, one guy thanked me in the pits for continually moving over for him on the pit straight so it doesn't go unnoticed. Apart from that, just prep your car, turn up and enjoy it. If it's Brands you're planning it is a nice starter track but paddock hill took my breath away at first the sheer drop and feeling when you hit the bottom of the dip etc and come up the other side, and clearway double apex, couldn't get it or indeed graham hill bend today.... but that's all part of the fun !!! lol


I was planning on booking some tuition as I know what I'm like at Karting, which is a bit 'boy racer-ish' and not the fastest way around a track. I was looking at Rockingham as they have a 105db day, which I need as my car is a little noisy.

Did you take any extra fuel with you? Or was there a garage nearby?


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuition is definitely the way to go in my opinion.

I'm back at Brands this Tuesday with Open Track with tuition included, which is apparently a 102db evening, the forecast is pissing with rain but Ii really hope not lol

As for fuel, lots of options, fuel on site at circuit (at higher cost), if it's just regular unleaded you're after there's a Texaco 2 mins out of the circuit and if V Power is needed, that's about a 20 min round trip, so fill up before you get there.


----------

